# new storm 3090xp gas leaks when primed day one



## bwireman

nov. 20, 2011
picked up new special order troy-bilt 3090xp from lowes, after assembly i read the manual before adding gas.
pressed the primer bulb twice and noticed gas leaking on the left hand tire, underneath the carb.
waited a few minutes, set the choke and used the pull start, the motor fired up after one pull.
monitored the tire for any gas spillage while running for about 10 minutes.
shut down for about 30 minutes, pressed the primer bulb once and noticed more gas spillage on the tire.
observation, the carb was pointing up hill so i do not think the gas was leaking out the carb venturi opening, where the air flows into the cylinder.
removed a piece of metal between the carb and the overhead valve cover to get a better view of the carb. 3-screws.
noticed that the gas leak was above the bowl on the bottom of the carb, could not locate the source of the leak due to limited access.
question- any thoughts on what could be causing the problem.


----------



## HCBPH

*Carb*

Welcome to the forum.

In the case of older Tecumseh carbs, I'd look at the seal between the carb and the bowl








Being it's a new snowblower and I don't know what yours has for a carburetor, I'd first make a call to Lowes and find out what they'll do about your issue. I would expect they would take care of it.

Good luck


----------



## Shryp

Honda's don't have primers. Not sure how the primer on the new clone engines is set up. I know older Tecumseh's could drip if overprimed, but you said yours was tipped far enough that you didn't think that was the issue. If it only leaks when primed it probably isn't anything major. If it leaks just sitting there then you have a problem.


----------



## td5771

I recently put a service carb on an older tecumseh 10 hp. Anytime I primed it, it would leak.

If you look inside the mouth of the carb and press the primer you will see the gas squirt in. On mine it came from a small brass nozzle sticking into the carb.

No matter where I set all of the adjustments on the carb it would still leak.

My solution was easy. It started fine without the prime so i just dont use it.


----------



## HCBPH

*Priming*



td5771 said:


> I recently put a service carb on an older tecumseh 10 hp. Anytime I primed it, it would leak.
> 
> If you look inside the mouth of the carb and press the primer you will see the gas squirt in. On mine it came from a small brass nozzle sticking into the carb.
> 
> No matter where I set all of the adjustments on the carb it would still leak.
> 
> My solution was easy. It started fine without the prime so i just dont use it.


The primer is supposed to spray some atomized gas in the carb to help start if needed. If it's putting in so much gas it's running out the end of the carb about the only things I can think of is you have a very efficient primer bulb, priming it too many times, or it's putting it into the carb as a stream of gas rather than as a spray. The one in the photo is a 7 HP but I also have a 10 HP, the only bigger engined snowblower I used last winter was the 7 hp but priming helped start it when it was dead cold. Most times it only took 1 push of the primer bulb plus a little choke and even then, at times I don't push the primer bulb all the way down and they (4,5, & 7 HP I used last winter) had started just fine. Be interesting to see how the 10 works this year (first winter I've owned it), this is one of my 2 keepers and should be comparable to yours.
If you don't need to prime it to start, I wouldn't prime it either. You might want to see how the gas is entering the carb when you prime it, is it a spray or a stream? Just a thought.


----------



## abumpa

bwireman said:


> pressed the primer bulb once and noticed more gas spillage on the tire.
> the gas leak was above the bowl on the bottom of the carb, could not locate the source of the leak due to limited access.
> question- any thoughts on what could be causing the problem.


Primers are usually pretty simple systems. Hose from gas tank to bulb…hose from bulb to carb. If yours is leaking on the out side of the carb I would suspect either the fitting in the carb is loose or the hose is loose on the fitting or even not hooked up at all. If it is as hard to get to as you say perhaps someone failed to hook up the hose at the factory.

My 13 HP Tecumseh primer will leak a few drops from the carb if I push it to much. Being that yours leaks on the first push and runs onto the tire I would suspect it aint hooked up to the carb at all.


----------



## HCBPH

*Primers*



abumpa said:


> Primers are usually pretty simple systems. Hose from gas tank to bulb…hose from bulb to carb.


I've not seen one with 2 hoses off the primer. If you have it apart some time, I for one would like to see what that looks like. All the Tecumseh's I've worked on (4 HP through 10 HP) the primer is just a bulb with a hose to a nipple on the carb. In essence it just presurizes the carburetor bowl so gas is forced up a channel and out through a couple of small holes in the side of the carburetor throat. Then again, all mine have the older float style carburetor, so if your isn't then maybe that's why.


----------



## td5771

mine are the same, one hose. some smaller chainsaws and such i have are 2 hoses and are essentially a pump. they take the gas out of the tank and push into the carb. they use a check valve system. the tecs i have pump air into the bowl like hcbph said.


----------



## abumpa

You guys caught me and you are correct. I was thinking about an old leaf blower I just worked on where the primer in actually part of the fuel delivery system. Sorry for the bad info…


----------



## HCBPH

*Primers*



abumpa said:


> You guys caught me and you are correct. I was thinking about an old leaf blower I just worked on where the primer in actually part of the fuel delivery system. Sorry for the bad info…


No problem. Just thought something else had come out I'd never seen. I hate giving bad info so I was curious.


----------



## bwireman

*burrowed an lighted inspection camera to locate source of leak*

the gas is leaking from the venturi tube input on the carb when primed, as viewed from an inspection camera.
as stated earlier, it seems like the primer is super efficient.
i will follow the recommendation to continue using the snowblower and not use the primer, as it is not needed to start the engine.
i have not observed any gas leakage while the maching is idle or running.
calling for snow tomorrow, maybe a chance to try out this beast.
next task is to find a set of low friction skids, do not want to damage my stamped concrete patio or sidewalk.
thanks for the input.
bwireman


----------



## Mcgruff666

I have the same problem with a Craftsman blower. There is a small brass tube that "leaks" gas when primed. Gas can be seen running out when the primer is pushed, but im starting to think this is normal, after reading some of the responses. Id like to figure this out before i spend $50 on a new carb.


----------



## Shryp

Have any pictures of the leak?

Also, have a look at this video and skip to 7:33 (or watch the whole thing ).


----------



## HCBPH

*Leaking*



Mcgruff666 said:


> I have the same problem with a Craftsman blower. There is a small brass tube that "leaks" gas when primed. Gas can be seen running out when the primer is pushed, but im starting to think this is normal, after reading some of the responses. Id like to figure this out before i spend $50 on a new carb.


Assuming this is a Tecumseh engine, I'd expect you only have 2 fittings on the carb: one for the primer and the other for the gas line. If you're getting gas coming out of either, first thing I'd look for is a crack in the line where it connects to the fitting.

Pictures would be very beneficial.


----------



## Mcgruff666

HCBPH said:


> Assuming this is a Tecumseh engine, I'd expect you only have 2 fittings on the carb: one for the primer and the other for the gas line. If you're getting gas coming out of either, first thing I'd look for is a crack in the line where it connects to the fitting.
> 
> Pictures would be very beneficial.


Thanks, but it was just over primed. Nothing cracked/leaking since . Thanks for all your help.


----------

